# photobucket displays EXIF info now??



## thebeginning (Sep 12, 2005)

when did this happen? I had no idea. just open a photo in photobucket and down on the bottom near the file size and stuff you can see the EXIF data. it's awesome.  this better not have been here for a while....


----------



## Artemis (Sep 13, 2005)

wow, thats a good idea...theres also a plugin for firefox that shows exif data...


----------

